# YM226D Transmission Counter Gear Sprag bearing



## Victor Wess (Nov 5, 2018)

Im doing a tranny rebuild on my yanmar ym226d and the sprag bearing/one way bearing was damaged. When it was removed I have no idea what direction to install the new sprag bearing. Please contact with any info. Thanks


----------



## Victor Wess (Nov 5, 2018)

C on this picture is the counter gear and the sprag is inside.


----------

